# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Danh sách đen >  Chất Lượng Cực Thấp Terracotta Resort Mũi Né Phan Thiết

## dayseo

Gia đình tôi nghỉ tại Terracotta Resort  4 ngày 3 đêm cảnh quan resort rất đẹp, phòng ốc đẹp nhưng tivi quá nhỏ chất lượng sóng kém khi yêu cầu kiểm tra tín hiệu thì kỹ thuật đổ lỗi cho nhà cung cấp thế nhưng hai hôm sau khi chủ resort xuống kiểm tra thì chất lượng sóng lại rất tốt và nét (điều này chứng tỏ hệ thống quản lý ở đây rất kém)
 Phòng tắm không có nước nóng, cần phải khắc phục ngay điều này vì ảnh hưởng đến sức khoẻ của khách hàng.
 Khâu đón tiếp thì không thể chấp nhận, khi xe của gia đình tôi đến có nhân viên lễ tân (3 nhân viên) đứng trong quầy nhưng hoàn toàn không có một biểu hiện gì vui vẻ chào hỏi đón khách tại cửa của resort, sau khi bảo vệ mang đồ lên cho khách xong anh bảo vệ quay sang xin tiền trắng trợn nói là để uống nước.

Khi gia đình tôi ở bể bơi ngày hôm sau bảo vệ còn ra xin tôi thuốc lá, tôi rất lấy làm ngạc nhiên không hiểu mình có còn là khách hàng không nữa.

Nhìn chung chất lượng dịch vụ của lễ tân, housekeeping, bảo vệ rất tồi và thái độ của nhân viên rất kém - nếu còn những nhân viên như vậy thì rất buồn là phải nhìn thấy Terracotta Resort  đóng cửa một ngày không xa và theontooi để đảm bảo uy tín của chudu24 xin quý công ty không giới thiệu cho khách đến resort đó nữa kể cả giá rẻ.
 Nhưng bù lại đội ngũ nhân viên bếp ở đó rất nhiệt tình và chu đáo mặc dù bữa sáng không ngon nhưng gia đình tôi rất hài lòng.
 Xin lỗi nếu như những thông tin trên có xuất hiện trên internet làm ảnh hưởng đến kinh doanh của resort.

----------


## dayseo

----UP-----

----------

